# From Senator Mary Landrieu's automated response



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I emailed her right before the Senate vote on SCHIP. Received the automated email response today.


"Thank you for taking the time to contact me through my website. I believe that it is essential to know what is on the minds of the people it is my honor to represent in Washington.

This message is an automatic response sent on my behalf to let you know that I received your email message. Your thoughts and concern are very important to me. I will review and respond to your email as soon as possible. However, if your message requires immediate attention, such as Scheduling and Tour requests, please call my office at (202)224-5824.

Again, I appreciate hearing from you and trust you will continue to contact me on matters of interest to you.

With warmest regards, I am
Senator Mary Landrieu"



1. Her office waited until after the vote before replying. Probably so they could use the "We didn't know how you felt before the vote or else we would have voted differently." defense (apply sarcasm here)

2. "We have your email and have found the appropriate round trash...errr... filing container to place it. Please feel free to contact me in the future as my office is always interested in your thoughts and comments. Please know that I will review your previous email as soon as I can after winning reelection by campaigning on how I helped all the children (especially those between the ages of 18 and 25 who will vote for me because I've extended free government health care to them.).


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I got the immediate automated "email recieved" response from one of my Senators and my Representative, but I never recieved any more detailed response from any of them. 

Now it's time to send out the letters telling them I think they screwed up royally and I will not be voting for them in the future.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

kjjm4 said:


> I got the immediate automated "email recieved" response from one of my Senators and my Representative, but I never recieved any more detailed response from any of them.
> 
> Now it's time to send out the letters telling them I think they screwed up royally and I will not be voting for them in the future.


I'm a registered independent. You would think she would want my vote.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> I'm a registered independent. You would think she would want my vote.


not that i voted for her before, but that would secure my vote for the "other guy" next time around.


----------

